# seals on roof lights



## kenny (Jun 4, 2005)

HI HAS ANY ONE HAD TO GET SOME NEW RUBBER SEALS FOR THE ROOF LIGHTS ON A HOBBY MINE HAVE ROTTED AWAY KENNY


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

www.leisureshopdirect.com sell the ones for the 400 x 400 rooflights.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I have used Seals Direct for rooflight seals in the past.
http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

rowley said:


> I have used Seals Direct for rooflight seals in the past.
> http://www.sealsdirect.co.uk/


So have I but they are not the correct ones.

Leisure Shop did not stock them at the time and nobody else did (as far as I could find online).


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

I tried to find some for my van but could not find any to fit so I have used door draught excluder and works very well. It is self adhesive so easy to fit.

Andy


----------

